# Ok what is it??



## cycletruck (Oct 25, 2011)

Picked this up last weekend Can anybody tell me the make and year? I wanted it for the seat not interested in the rest of the bike. How about that paint job?


----------



## jpromo (Oct 25, 2011)

CWC Roadmaster badged differently. It looks to be late forties; '47-'49ish.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2011)

John Deere?   Are you keeping the tank?


----------



## z-bikes (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't it obvious? It's a Green Bay Packer bike!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 25, 2011)

Or a Oregon Ducks bike...


----------



## Gordon (Oct 25, 2011)

*jd bike*

Looks like a Monark Rocket.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm with Gordon on this, I seem to recall from previous posts that TOPS bikes were Monark built.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah, I see what you're saying.. CWC had the same chainring but only in skiptooth form while Monark had the half inch. The guard and fork looks CWC though unless Monark used the same stuff at some point.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, I'll just drop this hint here...
It is a Monark, but it's not a Rocket. Think earlier.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 26, 2011)

*exelent bike fleetwood*

Just like title, what year is it? I'm new to vintage bikes I have saved 24 so far. I don't know what you've found cycletruck, but I agree that seat is verry interesting


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not a Monark expert but if no one else is going to chime in...
I'm going to guess, early '40's Monark. and the seat is a Troxel like the early Schwinns, Shelbys, and others used. nothing exact but there's a start.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 27, 2011)

bud poe said:


> Or a Oregon Ducks bike...



If that were the case it would have a swoosh on it (and some LSU Tiger pawprints) 
I had asked LD about the guard in Scott's pic and if memory serves it was standard on certain 1940 monark models.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2011)

I would guess the original posters bike is the same basic year, but a lesser model.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 28, 2011)

*Look!*



cycletruck said:


> Picked this up last weekend Can anybody tell me the make and year? I wanted it for the seat not interested in the rest of the bike. How about that paint job?





:eek::eek::eek::eekM sent


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 28, 2011)

My automatic thought was "Monark Rocket," but after a closer look I too agree that it's earlier...


----------



## cycletruck (Oct 28, 2011)

All I want is the seat The bike is in Denver if anyone wants to take a look


----------

